# old toy with a new heart



## cutlass_supreme71 (Jun 12, 2007)

I've got a 1977 datsun truck that I'm gettin ready to make some modifications to. I was dared by a few friends to try to make something overly respectable out of this run down old truck. Heres the question. Do I get a silvia front clip and sr20-det it? or do I use the 240sx parts car I have and ka-det it? What all goes into converting a ka-det to a KA-DET? anyone know?

shane


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I wanted to drop a sr20-det in one, I have a bunch of plans in my head but no $$ to work with...


----------



## cutlass_supreme71 (Jun 12, 2007)

see I have the funding to do either. I just don't know how much I really wanna spend on this. I mean really I'm building it on a dare/bet and after I'm done the market for selling it will be extremely limited. So I'm really just weighing odds to see what will be more worth my time in the long run. I was just thinking the popularity of the sr20 would be a good selling point if I decide to sell it, but the cost efficency of the KA would be a great starting point if I'm not gonna sell it.

shane


----------

